# case lights



## 0goober0 (Mar 1, 2008)

I scrounged up a bit of money from around my room and decided to look into adding case lights and maybe some colored cables to my list of parts. I looked into lights just enough to know that there are 2 kinds althogh I don't really know anything else about them. All I know about colored/lit up cables and cable ties is that they exist. My case will be an xclio a830-bk (I think, I'm writing this from my iPod so I can't provide a link right now but I will later). Any help on light brands and types and maybe even color combinations if you know any good ones would be real helpful.ray:ray:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Take a look at different brands of LED string lights or light tubes. I personally prefer these over CCFLs.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

good place to get some lights, I personally don't like the uv style cases, but they have that and everything else.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g6/Lighting.html?id=rWt2cPNm


----------



## 0goober0 (Mar 1, 2008)

should i go with cold cathode or LED. what are the differences?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Leds save power and are good for spot or accent lights. While neons are very bright and use a little more power , there good for the bulk of the light and color you want , if you were going for a uv reactive system then uv neons would be best to illuminate them.

They also have uv reactive fans, neon fans , and neon uv fans. Plus they have uv leds. theres alota stuff there to shop for. The easy part is finding what you want but the hard part is deciding what you want.


----------



## 0goober0 (Mar 1, 2008)

yea your right about deciding what you want. There's so many choices!


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I went with red and blue because my case had red and blue lights at the front , so I did blue neons and red fans. Its hard deciding weather to go with one color or two or three. But don't pick all the colors , people try that and it just looks bad lol.


----------



## 0goober0 (Mar 1, 2008)

i think i'm gonna go with blue fans and red lights inside, but i can't decide on what kind of lights, how many, how big, sound sensor, etc. So many choices!!!


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

well thats pretty much up to you


----------



## 0goober0 (Mar 1, 2008)

yup it is


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

To light my case, I use a combination of blue LED string lights on the bottom and LED fans that are blue in the front and back. I also have a blue LED fan controller and display panel with blue LED backlight. This lights up just about all the case and is very bright. Works out well I think.

If you want some different colors in your case I think the Antec TriColor fans look really good.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209014
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209010


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i personally like cathodes alot more. illuminate much much more of the case and are decently priced.
here are examples of cathodes. i used a total of 4, 2 UV and 2 red
































i couldnt do that with LEDs. i guess it depends on the situation, but leds just dont offer the same amount of light or consistency that cathodes do


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

And this simply proves that it is all a matter of personal preference. Unfortunately, pictures can't show how bright CCFLs really are (they are much more bright then LEDs) so you might want to start by ordering 1 CCFL light and 1 string of LEDs and see which you like better.


----------



## 0goober0 (Mar 1, 2008)

nice case forcifer
yea i might do that, TheMatt

also, how do UV lights work?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

ccfl's are only 15$ for two 12'', might as well get those and just not connect one if there too bright. Personally, I like how my computer makes my whole room glow blue at night.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

uv lights are just like black lights, they illuminate uv reactive items in the case. just google pictures of uv cases and you'll see what they do


----------

